# Hybridizing shrimp -- what are your views?



## Piscesgirl (Feb 25, 2004)

Many in the fish/shrimp world are very opposed to the hydridizing of fish and/or shrimp. What are your views of hybrid shrimp? Is this ok, ok if you keep them only for yourself, or not ok? Why or why not?


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

I don't see any harm in it if you are keeping them for your own personal enjoyment. However I do not feel that selling hybrid shrimp should be done, these strains should be keep pure.


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

I think it is not needed, but if you have them that's fine as long as they are not released as a new type of shrimp when it's just a combination of two.


----------



## Aaron (Feb 12, 2004)

Aren't crystal reds some sort of hybrid? I thought I read that somewhere...

Hybridization and selective breeding have their place in the hobby, but it should not be at the expense of pure/ wild strains and species. Take the Endlers Livebearer for example. This fish could easily disappear through selctive breeding and hybridizing with the Guppy. I don't see anything wrong with a fantailed Endler, as long as people a responsible enough to keep wild, uncontaminated strains separate.


----------



## Piscesgirl (Feb 25, 2004)

Crystal Red Bee Shrimp aren't actually a hybrid, they were just selectively bred for color -- Crystals can always throw back a black 'Bee' shrimp, from my understanding. It's just a phenotype (am I remember this correctly, the right word, 'phenotype' I've been out of school too long!)


----------



## Gomer (Feb 2, 2004)

well...to throw some more fuel to the flame....what about when they hybridize on their own? I have a population of shrimp that self crossed. ...who would have thought that malayan and cherry's would get their thing on


----------



## Piscesgirl (Feb 25, 2004)

I guess that's kinda where I was going with this -- do we go so far as to keep different shrimps separate? (I've been advocating this myself, only really because how strongly some feel against hybridization. Personally, it doesn't bother me).


----------

